# Indoor Rabbit Hutches



## PurpleCrow

Me again 

I've been looking into indoor rabbit hutches to get an idea for the price scared but all the ones I can find arent the size I want. I want it big! Two teirs and big, basically like the sizes of the larger outdoor hutches. 

Does anyone know of a good supplier of indoor hutches or somewhere that does really big ones?


----------



## Paws&Claws

I got my huge ones from pets at home when they were on sale at £100..

youre proberbly best looking on ebay or looking locally at people who maybe able to build you one for ur requirements  x

EDIT: Heres a picture of the ones i have  Its huge!


----------



## PurpleCrow

Ooo custom built... Now thats an idea


----------



## chrissielk

i have my guinea pigs in c and c cages so can have them bigger. however not sure how it would work for a rabbit


----------



## PurpleCrow

C and C?


----------



## Paws&Claws

PurpleCrow said:


> C and C?


I think c&c cages are little bits of wire sections you get and put together and build your own cage out of 

like this:


----------



## kerrybramble

wow that is a cool cage!!!


----------



## hazyreality

I cant ever find C & C pieces anywhere around here!

How about something like this Great Deals on Pens & Fencing for Small Pets at Zooplus: Small Pet Pen Jenny, 6 sided
or
Ruby Pen for Small Pets - 8 sided: great deals at zooplus
you could put lino inside it and dedicate an area for the bun(s)  They come apart so they can be made into any shape which is good  You could use a wall as one side which makes it bigger aswell.
I dont think you will find a shop brought "cage" that is big enough really, not for more than a few hours being shut in.

*Heidi*


----------



## PurpleCrow

Those C and C ones look fantastic! Finding the parts does seem difficult, the only place I could find any was eBay.

I have found this though and quite like it Rabbit 100 Two Tier Guinea Pig and Dwarf Rabbit Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

(I plan on getting dwarf rabbits)


----------



## Paws&Claws

PurpleCrow said:


> Those C and C ones look fantastic! Finding the parts does seem difficult, the only place I could find any was eBay.
> 
> I have found this though and quite like it Rabbit 100 Two Tier Guinea Pig and Dwarf Rabbit Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home
> 
> (I plan on getting dwarf rabbits)


seems quite small to me, but then again i havent seen it in real life. i keep 2 dwarf rabbits in one of them thistle hall cages  x


----------



## PurpleCrow

Paws&Claws said:


> seems quite small to me, but then again i havent seen it in real life. i keep 2 dwarf rabbits in one of them thistle hall cages  x


Yeah it does seem small, I wont be buying anything without having a look at them first but I would definately like a two teir one


----------



## Paws&Claws

PurpleCrow said:


> Yeah it does seem small, I wont be buying anything without having a look at them first but I would definately like a two teir one


good :thumbup: might be worth a trip to pets at home to see the size.  ive seen some HUGE ones there so maybe youll find something!

That C&C cage stuff i think u can buy from B&Q but im not certain  x


----------



## PurpleCrow

Paws&Claws said:


> good :thumbup: might be worth a trip to pets at home to see the size.  ive seen some HUGE ones there so maybe youll find something!
> 
> That C&C cage stuff i think u can buy from B&Q but im not certain  x


I'll end up getting one big enough for me to sleep in :lol: I do want it big though as I think its so important to give them the space to move around and have enough space for some boredom breaker stuff


----------



## Paws&Claws

PurpleCrow said:


> I'll end up getting one big enough for me to sleep in :lol: I do want it big though as I think its so important to give them the space to move around and have enough space for some boredom breaker stuff


definatly! I look for a place to sleep (dark area of the cage), a place to eat, a place to play and a place to dig and chew  its important for them to be able to stretch out and have there own space too  x


----------



## ouisie

PurpleCrow said:


> I have found this though and quite like it Rabbit 100 Two Tier Guinea Pig and Dwarf Rabbit Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home


I've been to look at that cage before after seeing it online, pets at home sell it. It is a lot smaller than it looks and the ramp opening is huge leaving barely any floor space.


----------



## Nonnie

I have the Ferplast 140, apparently one of the biggest indoor cages available.

Still too small imo, even for dwarf buns.

I no longer use mine for rabbits.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Nonnie said:


> I no longer use mine for rabbits.


I havent seen any in the flesh and cant remember the last time I saw an indoor cage so I cant remember how spaced out the bars are but can they be used to hamsters? I expect the bars are too spaced out but hey, might as well ask


----------



## Nonnie

PurpleCrow said:


> I havent seen any in the flesh and cant remember the last time I saw an indoor cage so I cant remember how spaced out the bars are but can they be used to hamsters? I expect the bars are too spaced out but hey, might as well ask


lol, no it wouldnt be suitable for a hamster. Even a slendar rat could easily get through.

Im currently using the base as a sand pit.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Nonnie said:


> lol, no it wouldnt be suitable for a hamster. Even a slendar rat could easily get through.
> 
> Im currently using the base as a sand pit.


Thought as much!

Sand pit sounds good


----------



## emzybabe

i have even gone as far as getting weld mesh quotes to build my own as ALL the indoor cages are crap the heights are usually max 2ft if that and you need at least 2.5 feet so that a small rabbit can stand on its back legs.

just to warn you dwarf lops arnt actually that small for offical showing they should be between 1.9 and 2.4 kg (my rabbits are 1.4 and 1.7)

if you have to have to get a shop brough cage then why not go for this one but some how take the roof off so allow the rabbits to stand up on the top deck.
Essegi Small Pet Cage Baffy 120 3-storied - Great deals at zooplus


----------



## Rini

Sorry I didnt know this had gone through, read the one below -_-'


----------



## Rini

I had to get an affordable cage when I was moving Rini indoors. I only have a full picture from when I first got her indoors. It's a bit messy as she had just been litter trained, and the white plastic around the outside is gone now as that was just to keep mess inside but it wasnt really needed after the hay was changed for fleece.








I ended up buying a large dog crate as the shop bought ones were all too small and I needed a good sized cage as Rini is kept inside for a large part of the day.
I and my dad built a wooden house and ramp for her although she can only go down the ramp as its too slippy to climb up, she would need bigger foot holds put in/on for going up, but we've never bothered as she never uses it, she just jumps to the top.

I am however going to build a new cage when I have the money as its quite hard to get her out, because its long and you have to reach and climb in to pick her out. Which isnt really a problem if you have a rabbit that is fine with being picked up but Rini can struggle a little.

I am going to build a 4 level condo with industrial/commercial shelving when I get enough money. I got the idea from ShadowTheBun from youtube. They were kind enough to send me some help and info on the building parts 






In my opinion this is the best condo I've ever seen. The C&C Cages are good but in Britain I myself have only ever found the cubes in Costo which is a wholesale and you have to pay £30 for a membership.

Hope this gives you some ideas


----------



## emzybabe

wow shadows condo looks like a wardrobe! but its not far off what I was thinking. rabbits do need a lot of space as they get bored and fustrated easily. are you going to get her a friend?


----------



## Rini

Yeah I've got a piggy bank that I'm using to save up for the new cage 

I have thought about it, but I wouldnt think about it before I make her newer cage (more room - her cage is fine for her but not for 2) and also I wouldnt know if it would be a good idea as she is very territorial and would possibly fight and not get on with another rabbit in her space :/ so no, I'm not thinking of getting a friend


----------



## Paws&Claws

Rini said:


> Yeah I've got a piggy bank that I'm using to save up for the new cage
> 
> I have thought about it, but I wouldnt think about it before I make her newer cage (more room - her cage is fine for her but not for 2) and also I wouldnt know if it would be a good idea as she is very territorial and would possibly fight and not get on with another rabbit in her space :/ so no, I'm not thinking of getting a friend


Rabbits *NEED* rabbit company  If you are worried about her terroitory etc there are ways to sort that out and some rescue centres even offer a dating service for bunnies :thumbup: x


----------



## Rini

I dont have a car so it would be too stressful to take her by bus and she has started not liking even short trips to the vets so I doubt she would wanna be taken an hour into town on a noisey bus and then shuved in with a random rabbit. Not only that but I wouldn't dream of getting another rabbit before having a secure job and my new cage as that would be irresponsible and cruel. 
I have had to take Rini off pet insurence and I struggle with vet bills when she gets ill so I might think more about it when I get a job and my flat, although I wouldnt know any shelters up there and I totally wouldnt be able to get a lift there lol.

I dunno, I know she is probably lonely but I dont wanna rush into it as that would be stupid :/


----------



## claytondoesthewaltz

Better still, build your own at less than half the cost to buy one

Free plans: Free rabbit hutch plans DIY

And I can vouch for this plan as I've made one myself, and am not out of pocket either!! :001_smile:


----------



## Paws&Claws

claytondoesthewaltz said:


> Better still, build your own at less than half the cost to buy one
> 
> Free plans: Free rabbit hutch plans DIY
> 
> And I can vouch for this plan as I've made one myself, and am not out of pocket either!! :001_smile:


way too small.... :nono: x


----------



## Rini

Wow I commented on this ages ago.
This is Rini's new condo










I totally recommend building your own indoor cage for your rabbits, pet shop bought ones are far too small and anything decent is far too expensive :/


----------



## Paws&Claws

Perfect house for ur little dwarfie hehe Im going to try build the same thing for my lot hehe BUT i need to make it bigger for my Lop... so im doing some measuring and hopefully will come up with something awesome like urs!  x


----------



## Tink82

Rini said:


> I dont have a car so it would be too stressful to take her by bus and she has started not liking even short trips to the vets so I doubt she would wanna be taken an hour into town on a noisey bus and then shuved in with a random rabbit. Not only that but I wouldn't dream of getting another rabbit before having a secure job and my new cage as that would be irresponsible and cruel.
> I have had to take Rini off pet insurence and I struggle with vet bills when she gets ill so I might think more about it when I get a job and my flat, although I wouldnt know any shelters up there and I totally wouldnt be able to get a lift there lol.
> 
> I dunno, I know she is probably lonely but I dont wanna rush into it as that would be stupid :/


I don't believe house rabbits need a mate tbh, as long as your there with them for long periods then is not necessary..


----------



## Rini

Paws&Claws said:


> Perfect house for ur little dwarfie hehe Im going to try build the same thing for my lot hehe BUT i need to make it bigger for my Lop... so im doing some measuring and hopefully will come up with something awesome like urs!  x


If you're on about my condo then yeah, it suits my tiny rabbit (she's a lionhead x silverfox but took after the size of a lionhead) but you could always make it 3 shelves to make the height of each level taller and you could put one in front of the other to make a square condo or just one with a deeper depth.

Anyway I hope your housing turns out great ^.^


----------



## Rini

Tink82 said:


> I don't believe house rabbits need a mate tbh, as long as your there with them for long periods then is not necessary..


Well I try to make sure I give her attention whenever I'm in the room and when I'm feeding her and let her run around the top floor but because of work, college and family stress I probably dont sit with her as much as i could. I just wonder about getting a second rabbit being a good idea cause she is a little nervous and defensive. I dunno whether a mate would calm her down and what not... just dont want her to be mean to another rabbit if it doesnt go to plan!


----------



## Stufi

We have 2 XL Dog Crates on top of each other. Downstairs has their food and toilet and upstairs they have carpet and some ledges built in to sit/lay/sleep on. At the one end we have removed the bars and built up the end with C and Cs so that they have a little zig zag jump (i.e. like overlapping shelves, left, right, left, right) so that they can get up and down. 

Easy to clean, plenty of room for when (not very often) thay are put inside it. Also easy to collapse and move if needsbe in the future.

C and Cs where found on Ebay (but we were lucky) and we haggled with 'Range' and got both XL cages for £104 (should have been £65 each)


----------

